# Hello INTJs



## Extremophile (Aug 19, 2009)

I have taken the personality test once formally and twice informally and always end up with INTJ, I guess that's what I must be :happy:
It's nice to know there are other people similar to myself because I often feel quite isolated and left-out due to an innate personality type. It's funny that INTJs are called "The Scientists" because I actually /am/ a scientist. What a fortunate career choice! I have loved thinking and research since I was young and love it to this day- now I just get paid for it


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Hellllooo, welcome to the asylum where we are busy nursing the world back to sanity.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Extremophile (Aug 19, 2009)

_Hellllooo, welcome to the asylum where we are busy nursing the world back to sanity._

Well, kudos for trying :wink:

And thank you for the welcomes.


----------



## red riding hood (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello I am not an INTJ but I am quite fond of them. You know come to think of it, most the INTJ people I have ever known are in a science field. My fiance is an INTJ and he is a bio medical engineer. I am a wierdo personlaity type, but none the less I say welcome :happy:


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Extremophile (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you, glad to be here :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome

kitty for you


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome, Extremophile.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

LadyJava said:


> Hello and welcome, Extremophile.


HAHAHAHA

We're such extremophiles :happy: but I think more in the comic sense than the dictionary sense.

Welcome to the coffee shop fellow INTJ =D


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations like minded person.

Im Mr Sue, how do you do?

Hooray! for more INTJ

(the rhymes were an accident, i swear it)


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Greetings from a fellow new person. : D


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Extremophile said:


> I have taken the personality test once formally and twice informally and always end up with INTJ, I guess that's what I must be :happy:
> It's nice to know there are other people similar to myself because I often feel quite isolated and left-out due to an innate personality type. It's funny that INTJs are called "The Scientists" because I actually /am/ a scientist. What a fortunate career choice! I have loved thinking and research since I was young and love it to this day- now I just get paid for it


Greetings More Tea! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Its great to see more INTJ's joining.:happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> Hellllooo, welcome to the asylum where we are busy nursing the world back to sanity.


And us crazy INFPs are helping the forum to lose touch with reallity, one person at a time. Ha ha, He ho, HaaaAAaaH! _Head starts twitching._:tongue:

Welcome to Personality Cafe!


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hello. Welcome to Personality Cafe. *:happy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,Welcome to personality cafe:happy:


----------

